
WeedMaps Tops $400,000 a Month in Revenues, Public Listing Imminent - shashankjain
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/18/weedmaps-tops-400000-a-month-in-revenues-public-listing-imminent/
======
raydookie
anyone care to enlighten me how exactly these guys are making money?

~~~
coffee
Good question... From what I'm seeing, one of the things they do is connect
potential patients with prescription writing doctors. Maybe this is a revenue
source. Also they seem to list prices of current strains. Maybe they are
taking a listing fee from the dispensaries.

These are just guesses, but it wasn't immediately clear how they generate
revenue (at least to me).

